# Hunter's trophy buck studded out after death



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hunter's trophy buck studded out after death*

By Mike Jaccarino

Published May 18, 2012 FoxNews.com

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/05/18/hunter-trophy-buck-studded-out-after-death/#ixzz1vH32xbc0


----------

